# Feral won't eat after blockage treatment HELP!



## Zinnia22 (16 d ago)

He lives in a crawl space under the building. Last week he got a urinary blockage, we couldn't grab him until he became semi conscious. He was released from the vet 4 days ago after 48 hours on an IV with a catheter. They gave him Buprenorphine SR 12/25 approximately 10 am...so it has now been 4.5 days.

Last we know he ate good was 8 days ago. Vet said he had a good appetite on discharge papers, but when I spoke to them before discharge, vet said he wasn't really eating...so I don't know...i asked they couldn't tell me more.

When he came home, he ate 1 temptations treat, refused the 2nd and just licked a favorite food. He also seems spaced out and lethargic, but is moving around...managed to get himself out of a crawl space with a 4.5 foot jump to the window to move to another space. He did drink good this morning.

For 2 days, he was by himself (there are 3 cats total). I climbed into the 1st crawl space and put food out, at best he ate 1.9 ounces in 2 days....but we don't know if that is evaporation or mice. He moved back in with the other cats, so even if we leave food, we don't know who eats. 

I can keep the other 2 inside for a few hours to give him a chance...which is what I am doing now, but they don't let me close my door while they are inside, so I can't keep them in over night.

We can't catch him to get him to the vet. The drug should have worn off by this afternoon at the latest. And I am concerned this is just stress from the whole experience...and if we do drag him to the vet it will make it worse. when it rains it gets very muddy and very hard to for us to get into the crawl space to check on him. I'm disabled and can't get into the space he is in now, my partner doesn't want to get muddy.

tried tuna and favorite food as well as 9lives he was getting at the vet.

I tried to keep him in at first, he laid on my couch and purred when I petted him, he was more cuddly than usual and purred when I held him.

tried rotisserie chicken...acting drugged/spaced out


----------



## lilynmitz (19 d ago)

Cats can sometimes get post op infections and can go downhill very quickly. This happened to one of mine, stopped eating, very withdrawn and non-reactive. She needed to be readmitted with antibiotics and a drip, despite being fit to discharge 18 hours earlier. If he's acting "drugged/spaced out", and not eating, I strongly suspect this is the case with your puss. You need to get him to a vet asap, although I'm not sure how you're going to be able to get to him. I'm sure you'll figure something out, as he needs to be seen *urgently*. Thanks for caring so much for him. Let us know how you get on.


----------

